# H&R Pardner pump 12 gauge



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Well, ive been looking at this gun for awhile and finally bought it today from buds gun shop for $198.78. I dont know exactly when it will get here or when it will be shipped, but I used harts guns for the transfer. Im expecting it to take anywhere around a week to 2 weeks. Paid with a card so they got the funds right away. I bought the 28 inch vent rib version, as I intend to use it for hunting. Will post more about it whenever I get it.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

**Deleted**


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

well, went and picked it up on the 24th. i used harts, and had to go to uniontown to pick up the gun. walked in and i inspected the gun, signed some documents, and passed the background check, and i was on my way.
assembled my gun when i got back and check it out some more.

right away, the first thing i noticed was that the gun was very heavy, heavier than advertised. something i dont mind, as i might be running some heavy loads through it. it looks completely fine to me cosmetically, but eventually got wear marks from cycling.

the chamber also looks fine.

the mag follower is a strange orange follower. i say this because the entire gun is black and then it has a bright orange follower. just.... strange.




the bead is a brass one and the guns vent rib is unlike what i have seen. it doesnt appear to be higher than the reciever, its actually level with it.

the gun came with a choke, a 2-3 in one tool, and a gun lock. the choke is a mod, but i have a aftermarket carlsons that fits flush in the barrel. it is slightly short, but fits just fine.

the trigger is just that, a shotgun trigger. its nothing special, its heavy but it breaks nicely. its a much better trigger than whats on my .22 semiauto, and thats scoped, so i suppose i could use it with slugs and a scope mounted and actually shoot accurately.

there appears to be a hole for a sling swivel. but there are no swivels that come with it. yet the protector comes with one, which i think is kinda lame considering the extra weight of the 28 inch barrel and vent rib.

after having gotten it, i took it out and shot some patterns with it with 2 loads, a federal dove and small game loaded with 1 1/8 oz of #7 1/2 birdshot and my squirrel hunting load, remington game load with 1 oz of #6 birdshot. i shot patterns at 40 yards with full choke and 30 with the factory mod choke. both loads performed fine and with that, i wnt out hunting for squirrel. i made it out at 7 am and did some walking. i managed to shake up some squirrels and took 2 shots at one, but the leaves and branches must have absorbed the majority of the load, cause that one made it off unharmed. it wasnt long before the sound of shaking leaves gave away the position of another one. this one was moving fast, but made a fatal mistake in taking the time to jump to a 2nd tree. i shot him not long after he landed on the 2nd tree, but from the way he was falling, i could tell he wasnt dead yet. he landed on a branch on the way down and was struggling to hold himself up. i barely had enough time to reshoulder and level the bead off before i took the 2nd shot at him. hell fell dead and hit the ground with a solid thump. came up and checked him out, and found myself impressed with the penetration of the #6 birdshot. one pellet went clean through his temple, and the rest was in his shoulder.

i claimed no more squirrels and left at 10.
so how do i feel about my gun? well im satisfied with it so far. i plan to get a rail for optics and a red dot for it. and a sling, cause i feel like i would prefer a sling for the amount of walking to spots i do. and possibly a new recoil pad, just one thats slightly shorter. as far as function goes, its not smooth and takes some force to close once opened, but this was not a issue as i do not short cycle and i give that pump plenty of speed and force. it feeds and cycles nicely, no failures of any type so far. it has some fair recoil, but nothing out of the ordinary. lots of muzzle flip though. the safety is a different, but convient place. the gun is very much metal, and i can count 3 plastic parts right off the top of my head, 2 of which can be replaced with wood. it also feels solid, and not cheap and light, even the stock is thicker than normal, and is built like synthetic firearms stocks SHOULD be.
the gripes i have with it are the bolt release. its thin, and sharp. minor though, as i rarely need to use it. the pump cannot close quietly, a issue that should be fixed with use, as the gun loosens up some.
on a side note, i got the mag cap stuck and the tool that came with the gun is useless for getting it out.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Congrats. on your purchase! Very good review of your weapon.


----------



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

I have the same gun. The cool thing with it is almost all mossberg 500 accessories fit it which there is no shortage of and are all pretty accessible.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Gone Wishin said:


> I have the same gun. The cool thing with it is almost all mossberg 500 accessories fit it which there is no shortage of and are all pretty accessible.


Are you sure Its a H&R pardner pump? Sounds like you have a maverick 88, which takes m500 attachments. Mine is supposed to take 870 attachments.


----------



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

Positive man. Also been using mossberg 500 chokes and have a 500 pistol grip stock.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Gone Wishin said:


> Positive man. Also been using mossberg 500 chokes and have a 500 pistol grip stock.


Ahh I see. The chokes are interchangeable between mossberg, browning invector, and winchester. The full choke I have was orginally for a browning A500R. It fits right in the pardner pump just fine, and performs well. 
I take it you have the protector version of this gun? Mine has 10 more inches of barrel and a vent rib. The compatibility of parts is cool but I dont need most of them. The only thing that sort of interests me is a vertical grip, as I think it would make pumping easier with thick winter gloves when out hunting squirrel in winter.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Congrats on your new gun. Nice post. Hope you get a deer this year.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Great review. Congrats on the gun! 3" chamber???


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Yeah, takes 3 inch shotgun shells too. Wouldnt be to scared to fire some out of it at all, with it being so heavy fully loaded.


----------

